
Spotify box by Jordi Parra — Rasmus Andersson - there
http://rsms.me/2011/03/24/jordi-parras-spotify-box.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+hunch+%28Rasmus+Andersson%29
======
JCB_K
kind of a duplicate: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2365125>

